# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نحوه دانلود فیلم هایه انلاین

## ارش پرهام

سلام 
کسی نحوه دانلود فیلم های انلاین رو از سایت بلده 
من الان تام لند عضوم ولی نمیتونم دانلود کنم فیلمارو اکثر نرم افزارارو امتحان کردم جواب نداده اگه کسی از شما بلده میشه روششو بگه؟؟ :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
فایلاش حفاظت شدست نه با ای دی ام هیچ نرم افزاری نتونستم دانلود کنم
لینکاش اینجوریه
https://stream.famiran.com/ofwnuyxqr...AG-35MG49.m3u8

----------


## V_buqs

معمولا دانلودش بسته س شایدم بشه ولی خب به سختی
میتونی با bandicam یا Camtasia از صفحه فیلم بگیری آخرش برای اینکه کم حجم شه با برنامه hand break فشرده ش کنی فایل 8 گیگی رو میکنه 20 مگ بدون افت کیفیت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## high-flown

> معمولا دانلودش بسته س شایدم بشه ولی خب به سختی
> میتونی با bandicam یا Camtasia از صفحه فیلم بگیری آخرش برای اینکه کم حجم شه با برنامه hand break فشرده ش کنی فایل 8 گیگی رو میکنه 20 مگ بدون افت کیفیت


سلام فایلای توی تلگرام که هنوزبازشون نکردم هم بااین نرم افزارحجمشون کم میشه؟

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام فایلای توی تلگرام که هنوزبازشون نکردم هم بااین نرم افزارحجمشون کم میشه؟


نه حتما باید دانلود کنی

----------


## eskalis

کلاسینو دانلود میشه 
تام لند دانلود نمیشه ،باس فیلم رو ضبط کنی با نرم افزارها 
که کلی نرم افزار موجود توی نت

----------


## ارش پرهام

> کلاسینو دانلود میشه 
> تام لند دانلود نمیشه ،باس فیلم رو ضبط کنی با نرم افزارها 
> که کلی نرم افزار موجود توی نت


بابا من نتم جواب نمیده دیروز سر کلاس ذهبی زدم جزومو جر وا جر کرد از عصبانیت زیاد راهی نداره که دانلود شه نمیخوام ضبط کنم حوصلشو ندارم

----------


## Mohammadzarei.

چطوری میشه؟

----------


## NormaL

> بابا من نتم جواب نمیده دیروز سر کلاس ذهبی زدم جزومو جر وا جر کرد از عصبانیت زیاد راهی نداره که دانلود شه نمیخوام ضبط کنم حوصلشو ندارم


خب داداش چند تومن پول کلاس دادی حداقل ۳۰۰-۴۰۰ تومن خرج کن نتتو قوی تر کن دیگه الانم که خدا رو شکر توی سال ۲۰۲۰ هستیم نه توی اون دورانی که نت دایال آپ رو هم همه کس نداشتن:/
تنها راهش هم ضبط کردنه هیچ راه دیگه ای نداره
یه جوری میگی حوصلشو ندارم ضبط کنم انگار از ما هم طلبکاری خب چشمت کور دندت نرم ضبط نکن به ما چه

----------


## AAT2020

> خب داداش چند تومن پول کلاس دادی حداقل ۳۰۰-۴۰۰ تومن خرج کن نتتو قوی تر کن دیگه الانم که خدا رو شکر توی سال ۲۰۲۰ هستیم نه توی اون دورانی که نت دایال آپ رو هم همه کس نداشتن:/
> تنها راهش هم ضبط کردنه هیچ راه دیگه ای نداره
> یه جوری میگی حوصلشو ندارم ضبط کنم انگار از ما هم طلبکاری خب چشمت کور دندت نرم ضبط نکن به ما چه


چشمت کور، دندت نرم؟ حاجی به اعصابتو خورد نکن، دنیا رو راحت بگیر

----------

